# Bike Stores in Philly?



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm taking my kid to visit the University of Pennsylvania tomorrow. Are there any bike shops in the vicinity of the university which merit going out of my way to visit? Thanks.


----------



## siècletourist (Jul 26, 2005)

*Trophy Bikes*



ssif21 said:


> I'm taking my kid to visit the University of Pennsylvania tomorrow. Are there any bike shops in the vicinity of the university which merit going out of my way to visit? Thanks.


Check out Trophy Bikes, on the Walnut Street Bridge right next door to Penn. The shop is tiny, so a quick look is all it takes. They have a couple of gorgeous Waterfords and Gunnars and more high-end folding bikes than you ever thought existed. There are usually some interesting single-speeds there as well. The owner is a veritable font of bike knowledge, very helpful and unsalesmanlike. Worth a look if you're into unusual bikes.

Bicycle Therapy is also nearby and sells Bianchi and Litespeed. Breakaway Bikes, across the bridge from Trophy Bikes, sells Scott, Orbea, and Giant.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Here are the links*

Here are the links to Trophy Bikes and Bicycle Therapy web sites:

http://www.trophybikes.com/

http://bicycletherapy.com/

If you have the time for a side trip, visit Cadence in Manyunk. Pretty cool place with lots of high-end eye candy:

http://www.cadencecycling.com/

Of course, if your kid's going to UPenn, you may not have any money leftover for expensive bike parts. 

- khill


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

khill said:


> Of course, if your kid's going to UPenn, you may not have any money leftover for expensive bike parts.
> 
> - khill



LOL--you got that right. I'm riding a 1999 Lemond and driving a 1999 Audi. And I will be for a long time. The only non-private school she's considering is Penn State. And she has a sister two years behind her.


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

khill said:


> Here are the links to Trophy Bikes and Bicycle Therapy web sites:
> 
> http://www.trophybikes.com/
> 
> ...


 Cadence sounds enticing. I'll go sort of that way getting back to the Turnpike so may swing off.


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

*One More Question*

Pat's or Geno's? (We did Geno's. Very nice and we managed to not get yelled at for doing something wrong). Did drop by Cadence. Beautiful range of high end bikes including my dream Serotta Ottrott, but I was surprised that they didn't have a huge stock of other stuff.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

ssif21 said:


> Pat's or Geno's? (We did Geno's. Very nice and we managed to not get yelled at for doing something wrong). Did drop by Cadence. Beautiful range of high end bikes including my dream Serotta Ottrott, but I was surprised that they didn't have a huge stock of other stuff.


cadence is lame... should have gone to Via Bicycles - 9th and south or something like that...

http://www.bikeville.com/


----------

